# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R30 šifre za volontere/ke

## Frida

Na svakoj rasprodaji naše volonterke i volonteri marljivo rade i obave veliki i opsežan posao. Neki od njih sudjeluju na rasprodaji i kao prodavatelji, a interes za šifre je uvijek velik, zapravo, izgleda da ih je premalo.

Da bi se odužili volonterkama i volonterima odlučili smo da njih 15 sa najviše odrađenih sati ima pravo na šifru prije službene podjele. Minimum za dobiti šifru su odrađena 3 sata.

Ovoga puta svojim radom šifre su zaslužile/i:
1. Lada Veličan
2. Petra Landeka
3. Nataša Špiranec
4. Rujana Matka Šulek
5. Branka Duvnjak
6. Gabrijela Marinac
7. Jasna Benić Kunac
8. Ivanka Franjić
9. Marija Poturica
10. Ana Muškić
11. Jelena Kasanić
12. Jasmina Borovečki Bat
13. Slavica Borevković
14. Višnja Cicvarić Šonje
15. Brigita Cafuta

Molim Vas da mi se javite na šifre@roda.hr, do 09.11.2011., da bih vam poslala šifru.

----------


## laumi

pretpostavljam da je adresa sifre@roda.hr, ne *š*ifre, jelda?

----------


## spajalica

ja mislim da si u pravu, frida?

----------

